# OMG Sick Male Green Terror Help please D=



## myperfection (Mar 25, 2011)

Male Green Terror 
Age 2-3
Size 6.5 inches.
Condition now : Semi-aggsive even he's sick.

Problems: Swimming upside down, like the gold fish swimming bladder disorder or inflection or gased in there. I have been using E.M. Powder for 3 days and last night I put a little Indian Almond leaf in there. Today the leaf disappeared and it seems like the fish ate the leaf. More problem came up today, his stomach became bigger, swollen, kind of looks like the following picture, only mine is swimming upside down

but it looks like it is more swollen on the right side of his stomach than his left side.

Anyone have any idea?

He's in a 15 G Hosptial Tank and on E.M. Powder for 3 days. Should I switch to use Metronidazole or should I mix full dose of E.M. Powder + full doze of Metronidazole? What do I do D=.


----------



## myperfection (Mar 25, 2011)

Link of the picture.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/photos/art_bloat_05.jpg


----------



## myperfection (Mar 25, 2011)

D= no one help?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Try dosing some epsom salt. Do a 30-40% water change, vacuum if needed.
Pre-mix and add gradually over 4-5 hours. 2 tablespoons per 10 gallon.
This will likely only work if it's a blockage of some sort.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

And if the fish is still eating, stop feeding for a few days.

Swim bladder problems come from a number of different things, not all of them treatable. If it's an internal bacterial infection causing it then along with not feeding you should also treat with an antibiotic. If you treated with the Erythromycin according to package directions and there's been no improvement then switch to a different anti biotic.

Robin


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

And it won't hurt to go ahead and try an other antibiotic. There's no way of knowing if it is bacterial. But whatever you do, do the fasting along with it.


----------

